# "Freakmont V"!!!!!!!!!



## Mr. Nice Guy (Jul 28, 2003)

It's that time again!!!!!!

"FREAKMONT V!!!!" in Fremont, CA

All Nissan BBQ, Picture Shoot and Cruise.

Sat March 20th, [email protected] Lake Elizabeth, Fremont,CA

I hope this that this meet will be larger than the one in Sacramento on Jan 10th.

Things needed:

Food, drinks, forks, spoons, knives, napkins, garbarge bags, digital camera, digi cam and a good attitude.

We need to know, who's coming and what they will bring. The ones at the last meet knows where the park is at and you might put the directions (for ones that don't know) to the park in this thread.

Bay Area folks, try to get there early to secure the spot we normally get. I coming Sacramento and I might have number of folks following. 
Note: this park is close to the Fremont Police station, so use "common sense" when attending.

I'm coming, I will bring charcoal, lighter fluid, Hot Links, buns and other stuff. Please post your info on this thread. And please, no hijacking or postwhoring of this thread. :thumbup: 

Please put this info on other boards. So Let's roll!!! late


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Up this goes!


----------



## BLegacy (Jan 24, 2003)

I'll be there! :cheers:


----------



## Mr. Nice Guy (Jul 28, 2003)

*Things to bring for the "Freakmont" meet.....*

Things to bring for the "Freakmont" meet.. 
List of things to bring:

Forks, knives, spoons, plates, napkins, cups.
Soda, ice, ice chest.
Chicken, steak, hot dogs (buns), hamburgers (buns), hot links, other ethinic foods.
Charcoal and fluid.
Maybe tables and chairs. 

Please add your name to the below list:

1. Q in Sac------>Hot links (buns), Charcoal and fluid, chairs. Some Forks, knives, spoons, plates, napkins, cups.


----------



## atomicbomberman (Jul 6, 2002)

I'll be there, and i'll try to bring a pack of Top Dog's Smoke Chicken Apple sausages


----------



## NissanB132gtr (Oct 29, 2003)

1. Q in Sac------>Hot links (buns), Charcoal and fluid, chairs. Some Forks, knives, spoons, plates, napkins, cups.
2.fredo(nissanb132gtr) in stockon --->sodas
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

1. Q in Sac------>Hot links (buns), Charcoal and fluid, chairs. Some Forks, knives, spoons, plates, napkins, cups.
2.fredo(nissanb132gtr) in stockon --->sodas
3.Mike(NiN_00) dunno yet
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## mrRICEguy (Jan 1, 2004)

suuup guys....never been to any type of nissan meet before...any room for this newbie??!?!


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

mrRICEguy said:


> suuup guys....never been to any type of nissan meet before...any room for this newbie??!?!


more the merrier  please come hehe


----------



## Mr. Nice Guy (Jul 28, 2003)

mrRICEguy said:


> suuup guys....never been to any type of nissan meet before...any room for this newbie??!?!



San Jose? 

Here's the link: http://www.nissantalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=140079


----------



## mrRICEguy (Jan 1, 2004)

well looks like ima bring some of mama's homemade potato salad...


----------



## NissanB132gtr (Oct 29, 2003)

just add ur name to the list and its all goood


----------



## mrRICEguy (Jan 1, 2004)

NissanB132gtr said:


> just add ur name to the list and its all goood


what list?


----------



## NissanB132gtr (Oct 29, 2003)

mrRICEguy said:


> what list?


THIS LIST 
1. Q in Sac------>Hot links (buns), Charcoal and fluid, chairs. Some Forks, knives, spoons, plates, napkins, cups.
2.fredo(nissanb132gtr) in stockon --->sodas
3.Mike(NiN_00) dunno yet
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## mrRICEguy (Jan 1, 2004)

1. Q in Sac------>Hot links (buns), Charcoal and fluid, chairs. Some Forks, knives, spoons, plates, napkins, cups.
2.fredo(nissanb132gtr) in stockon --->sodas
3.Mike(NiN_00) dunno yet
4.* Eric (mrRICEguy) i guess some potato salad and a couple otha nissan folks with me* 
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## vanillarice (Sep 29, 2002)

mrRICEguy said:


> 1. Q in Sac------>Hot links (buns), Charcoal and fluid, chairs. Some Forks, knives, spoons, plates, napkins, cups.
> 2.fredo(nissanb132gtr) in stockon --->sodas
> 3.Mike(NiN_00) dunno yet
> 4.* Eric (mrRICEguy) i guess some potato salad and a couple otha nissan folks with me*
> ...


i'll b there


----------



## happyricefob (Jul 16, 2003)

i'll drop by


----------



## 02bluespec (Jan 13, 2004)

mrRICEguy said:


> 1. Q in Sac------>Hot links (buns), Charcoal and fluid, chairs. Some Forks, knives, spoons, plates, napkins, cups.
> 2.fredo(nissanb132gtr) in stockon --->sodas
> 3.Mike(NiN_00) dunno yet
> 4.* Eric (mrRICEguy) i guess some potato salad and a couple otha nissan folks with me*
> ...


I'll try. I don't work that night. Can someone send me directions? Thanx :thumbup:


----------



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

I'm working on them. 
I'll have them on www.team-driven.net in a week or so.


----------



## 02bluespec (Jan 13, 2004)

the1_theDAve said:


> I'm working on them.
> I'll have them on www.team-driven.net in a week or so.


Cool beans. See you all there. Outy :cheers:


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

02bluespec said:


> Cool beans. See you all there. Outy :cheers:


Awesome another spec will be there... wOOt!... cant wait...im brining a friend with a red spec-v and a friend with a 300zx z31.. cant wait fellas... hopefully better weather...









this is me of course!


----------



## Mr. Nice Guy (Jul 28, 2003)

*Updated Attendees....*

Altima Group: 
AltaMotion2002, the1_thedave, Nosh8me, dnvrfan (maybe), Altmateone, iceman55508, skdiablo, bvexp, bigyu (9 total) 

b15sentra.net/the vboard:
clshrckr, driftking, n8innv, Blegacy, civiceater, oddsport, maxpyr0, corpsman, NGE123, Letzrace, ca03specv, speedislifeSER (maybe), Viper, eelybot, kaaos, roddy27, weaksauce (17 total) 

sr20forum Group:
nin_00, 9d1ser, vpaztecred, n2nismo, what honda, mysergoesvroom, sr20steve, Sub Function, SR-SONIC sr20veb13, atomicbomberman, soopastank, IIK1b-13, qinsac (14 total) 

g20.net:
seneb, jdragonprc (maybe) (total 2) 

NICO forums:
GeeThreeFive, Xam, KrAzy24DE, spec-ty, NISTECH (maybe) (5 total)

Maxima Group:
Nine7-GXE, happyricefob, Aznwhitemax, vsamoylov, ni5moserspecv, nadir_s, MaximaDisciple, looslip, Turbo95Max (maybe) (9 total)


Grand total-----> 56
You can bring others. This post will be updated daily on the above boards or groups.


----------



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

Just as FYI, Mr.NiceGuy(qinsac) has asked me to continue on with the organizing of "FREAKMONT V". If you don't know yet he recently resigned as the Lead Guy of Team Driven NorCal. So because of that he won't be organizing this meet and most likely not attending it either. So Again FYI. Everything is still a go. Nothing is changed otherwise. Don't forget to bring what you said you are bringing.


----------



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

Greetings again. Finally an update. The List is now up at http://www.team-driven.net/events/03-20-04/index.htm
I need to know who is bringing what if you haven't already said. 
Check the list if you are bringing something that someone is already bringing and could possibly change to something else, email me at [email protected] 
Also the directions are up, I hope they are explained well. If you are in sacramento we are caravaning together. 
Check your forums for caravan information. 
Any questions please post or email.


----------



## icice9 (Dec 18, 2003)

sounds like fun... im like 10 min away..im sure i can swing by to check out the meet.. 

heres my Nissan / Datsun


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

icice9 said:


> sounds like fun... im like 10 min away..im sure i can swing by to check out the meet..
> 
> heres my Nissan / Datsun


  very nice car  hope you can make it out


----------



## BLegacy (Jan 24, 2003)

icice9 said:


> sounds like fun... im like 10 min away..im sure i can swing by to check out the meet..
> 
> heres my Nissan / Datsun



Wow! I've found something I can waste all 256mb of photo space on. :thumbup:


----------



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

What going everyone? Seems like the list of attendee's is ever growing. We're nearing the 70 mark. But just reminding everyone only two days left. If you haven't said what you're bringing. Email me, preferrably at [email protected] that way i can update the site faster than having to keep checking the boards. Sorry I don't have any idea's for ya. Check the site if you need ideas. (FYI bring something that someone is NOT bring) I think we'll have enough chips, soda, and sausages?. To see who is bringing what if you don't already know. http://www.team-driven.net/events/03-20-04/index.htm
Also check your boards for another thread concerning the caravan from Sacramento to Stockton to Fremont. We will be leaving Sacramento AT 10am. Until then, post up or email. We'll see ya there.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

mrRICEguy said:


> 1. Q in Sac------>Hot links (buns), Charcoal and fluid, chairs. Some Forks, knives, spoons, plates, napkins, cups.
> 2.fredo(nissanb132gtr) in stockon --->sodas
> 3.Mike(NiN_00) dunno yet
> 4. Eric (mrRICEguy) i guess some potato salad and a couple otha nissan folks with me
> ...


]



Raul(Loki) <-------Tracy.....will try to take Digi cam, and um i dont know what can i take...


----------



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

Great meet everyone. Thanks to everyone. 

Here are the Pictures.
www.team-driven.net/events/03-20-04/meet_pics.htm


----------

